# Obama Poll



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A one question poll.*​
_*DO NOT MISS YOUR CHANCE TO CAST YOUR VOTE.*_​
*This is your chance to vote on Obama's performance on this *_*Economy-AT&T/Yahoo Poll....*_

*NOTE: this is a totally unbiased poll. The question is stated very simply... and, to the point. No tricks. No hidden messages. No nothing. JUST A SINGLE, SIMPLE QUESTION. There is no way that anyone can say that it was not a fair poll... or, that it was "phrased" in a way that it can be interpreted later... to fit someone else's desired answer. In other words... it is a spin-doctor's "nightmare."*

*http://js.polls.yahoo.com/quiz/quiziframe.php?poll_id=46067* 

*NOTE: After you vote, you will see a second page that shows*

*the running total and what the opinions are.*​


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Just voted


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is the progress so far!!

Extremely well. We are undoubtedly moving in the right direction.







13%
Fairly well. There's still a long way to go.







9%
Not well at all. His plans are hurting more than helping.







76%
Not sure/No opinion.







2%
*1005719 votes*​


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 Still at 76% in the red 

Who the hell are these 2% idiots with no opinion? How can anyone have no opinion? Do the need to be reminded to breath as well?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Just cast my vote.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

up to 77%


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> +1 Still at 76% in the red
> 
> Who the hell are these 2% idiots with no opinion? How can anyone have no opinion? Do the need to be reminded to breath as well?


Not usually, But they still haven't quite mastered the L and R on their shoes yet.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

There's more people out there with common sense than I thought. 01/20/13, 1200 hrs. baby!!!!!


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> +1 Still at 76% in the red
> 
> Who the hell are these 2% idiots with no opinion? How can anyone have no opinion? Do the need to be reminded to breath as well?


I think the 2% are the Obama zombies as reported in the following news clip:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpU0RxqZkqM"]YouTube- What Now for the Obama Zombies?[/nomedia]


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Q. The president's progress with the battered economy has been both praised and criticized. How well are his efforts measuring up with you?

Extremely well. We are undoubtedly moving in the right direction.







13%
Fairly well. There's still a long way to go.







9%
Not well at all. His plans are hurting more than helping.







77%
Not sure/No opinion.







2%​


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jeepster said:


> I think the 2% are the Obama zombies as reported in the following news clip:
> YouTube - What Now for the Obama Zombies?


LOL, "they have proven that their minds can be taken over with empty rhetoric":wacko:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Poll: Americans losing confidence in Obama*

 

Fri Aug 21, 5:49 am ET

WASHINGTON - A new poll says that Americans, concerned over the future of health care reform and anxious about the growing federal budget deficit, are losing faith in President Barack Obama.
The Washington Post-ABC News survey found that less that half of Americans - 49 percent - say they believe the president will make the right decisions for the country. That's down from 60 percent at the 100-day mark of the Obama presidency.
The poll published Friday says Obama's overall approval is 57 percent, 12 points lower than it was at its peak in April. Fifty-three percent disapprove of the way he's handling the budget deficit and his approval on health care continues to deteriorate.
The national survey was conducted Aug. 13-17 and has a sampling error of plus or minus three percentage points.

*More...*


Politics Video: AARP Alternative FOX News
Politics Video: Is Obama's Mortgage Plan Working? ABC News


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

up to 80%


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Evan my ultra liberal cousin,(All families have a black sheep somewhere), is questioning her own sanity over voting for this guy.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

8MORE said:


> Evan my ultra liberal cousin,(All families have a black sheep somewhere), is questioning her own sanity over voting for this guy.


I feel your pain 8More.
My entire clan hails from Cambridge.
You can well imagine how the Thanksgiving political discussions end up after I've had a few Johnny Walkers and decide to drop the gloves. LOL

25 Kennedy (not the good one) worshipers and me.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Up to 80% at 2 pm on Friday - and more significantly over 2.7 million votes - that's a lot of votes.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Seems like 80% of the family think he sucks.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What the hell, 2% with no opinion. Seriously, how can anyone not have an opinion either way at this point. I respect those who disagree with me a lot more than people without an opinion. If someone is that apathetic that they can't form an opinion with all the information out there; then, it's time to revoke their voting rights.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> I feel your pain 8More.
> My entire clan hails from Cambridge.
> You can well imagine how the Thanksgiving political discussions end up after I've had a few Johnny Walkers and decide to drop the gloves. LOL
> 
> 25 Kennedy (not the good one) worshipers and me.


Ouch! No wonder you escaped to the north. At least my cousin has a sense of humor and can take my ribbing as I do hers. Not typical liberals though, I've seen them give of themselves to help others and not think it should be the place of the gov't.


----------

